

Veterans Day - remembering 2 Medal of Honor recipients - jonathanbgood
http://1000memories.com/blog/20-remembering-hero-s-on-veterans-day?locale=en

======
dctoedt
Kudos for remembering that it's "Medal of Honor _recipients_ " -- I've read
that they don't like the term "winners," nor do they like it said that they
"earned" the Medal. That's because (i) the ones that didn't receive the Medal
posthumously usually lost friends in the combat action in question, and (ii)
recipients almost invariably say that the Medal belongs to their squad,
platoon, shipmates, etc., they're just the one who wears it.

